# Mite ID Please



## jess_ashman (11 mo ago)

Hi, I have been searching for anyone who might be able to ID these mites which have shown up out of the blue. they are about 0.5mm. The substrate they are in is a mix of presses coir and wood and leaves. If it helps, I'm in the UK. I hope someone can help or point me in the right direction.


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

How did you take those pictures? Obviously my question isn’t helping your situation. I’m just curious.


----------



## jess_ashman (11 mo ago)

solidsnake said:


> How did you take those pictures? Obviously my question isn’t helping your situation. I’m just curious.


A microscope I got on amazon a few years ago. they come pretty cheap and plug into any device.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

This will help you get down to genus.
Dichotomous Key for Microarthropod Identification - Mites And Other Microarthropods
Here's another one, this ones more complete.
Mite Identification Key


----------

